# How many are in there?



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

This is why I worry when I have to work and my DH is home alone: 










This is what he came home with. She's very tame, but OMG...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness, didn't anyone ever tell you feeding your goat a blimp was dangerous?!


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

I didn't think goats were supposed to have litters! LOL She is in good hands here. We've birthed many a healthy goat, but I've not seen one quite this big.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

This could be a great "caption this" photo.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

OH my WORD

that's amazing - poor goatie - but she looks quite happy


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG! Just can't leave those Hubby's home alone for a second! I'm in the same situation...but mine came home with a lap top. I would rather have baby goats LOL! I'm thinking there has to be 4 in there. She does look happy and pretty darn proud of herself! The caption should be
"I'm bigger than you are..na-na na-na noo-noo!"


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

"Awww, mom...can't I have just one more potato chip....pleeeeeease?"


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

HOLY MACKERAL!!! That is definately the fattest pregnant goat I have ever seen. If she doesn't have Quads I'll wil just be amazed.
What a thoughtful DH you have!


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Monty Python: Would you like just one waffer-theen mint?....


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I have one Boer doe that looks like that when she's _not_ pregnant. 

She looks lovely - good luck with kidding!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Did they breed her to a pony?


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe you could name her 'Octomom'.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

susieM said:


> Maybe you could name her 'Octomom'.


:rotfl: great idea!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I wonder if CJB would guess if she is pregnant or not LOL! 

I showed the pic to Dh and he says "is it pregnant?"...ya think!?!


----------



## waterpossum (Apr 19, 2009)

excuse me ..can someone scratch my butt for me? my horns just ain/t long enough!!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

How many babies is it possible for a goat to have at one time?


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Weebles wabble but they don't fall down....

Stay close because sometimes there are only two big ones in there instead of the easy 4 little ones.
By the way, what do you think she is? Boer and Alpine?

ps I used to be the opposite. I used to sneak things in and hope DH didn't notice. then I could say it's been here for a while


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

deetu said:


> ps I used to be the opposite. I used to sneak things in and hope DH didn't notice. then I could say it's been here for a while



Not sure you could "sneak" this one past him, lol! There's certainly no missing her!


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

LOL @ all the posts and suggestions. (Wafer theen mint----:rotfl

We think she may be a Spanish cross, if not a full-blood. We've never had a Spanish goat, but she does look like some that I looked up. One website states that they are "very fertile." 

We are most definitely watching her closely. She is still waddling around out there, though. We're checkin' those tail ligaments 3 times a day! 

I am thinking of filling the stock trailer up with some junk for the junk yard just to keep DH from surprising me. The funny about it is, when he called me, he said he was bringing home a very scrawny goat that needed lots of TLC. I was thinking, "Oh, great...Another thing that needs nursing back to health." LOL


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Minelson said:


> *I wonder if CJB would guess if she is pregnant or not *LOL!
> 
> I showed the pic to Dh and he says "is it pregnant?"...ya think!?!


yea, I'm not so sure either.

ComeOn CJB, weigh in. :bash: *Is she pregnant or not? * 
If not, I don't want to keep checking this thread for baby pictures that won't be posted.

caption: "Heavy With Kid"

Paul

edited to add: JediMom, do you have a wide-angle lens so you can get a photo of the entire herd when they arrive?


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I too have had one like that with really stretched ligaments and looked like she would have quads any day when she wasn't even bred. I'm guessing quads or really large kids--hope not! We had a terrible quad delivery a couple weeks ago, so I hope this one is easy for you! Jan in Co


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

LaManchaPaul said:


> yea, I'm not so sure either.
> 
> ComeOn CJB, weigh in. :bash: *Is she pregnant or not? *
> If not, I don't want to keep checking this thread for baby pictures that won't be posted.
> ...


LOL I will check to see what my settings will do on my camera. 



Jan in CO said:


> I too have had one like that with really stretched ligaments and looked like she would have quads any day when she wasn't even bred. I'm guessing quads or really large kids--hope not! We had a terrible quad delivery a couple weeks ago, so I hope this one is easy for you! Jan in Co


Yes, I am hoping and PRAYING it all will go well. We are ready in case things go awry. 

I think we'll call her "Octogoat." LOL :stars:


----------



## arkansastwist (Nov 18, 2008)

haha...what a cute pic!!!

caption: "Where did my watermelon go?"


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

My oldest daughter's caption: 

"GOAT OBESITY...It's not a laughing matter."


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I looked like her when I was pregnant lol....I know how she feels!


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Well, is she in the family way :cute: or just joking around with you?

Here's hoping all is well. Paul


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

That is such a happy faced picture! She looks like such a content sweetheart. Best of LUCK!


----------



## issylthesthlia (Mar 23, 2009)

shiandpete.1 said:


> I looked like her when I was pregnant lol....I know how she feels!


I look like her NOW  Naw... not quite that bad-- just one for me, thank heavens!

She looks happier than I do, though-- how can something that big look that cheerful???


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow what a big belly full of arms and legs she has there. She is lopsided so I will guess 5 bubbas, either that or 1 huge buck kid and 2 little does.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

How many babies at a time is it possible for a goat to have?


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

LaManchaPaul said:


> Well, is she in the family way :cute: or just joking around with you?
> 
> Here's hoping all is well. Paul


Things are going fine here. She's eating and drinking and seems pretty content. I haven't ventured out this morning yet, but as of late last night, no babies.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

She looks very happy to me. Can't wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2396514.ece

I dunno about goats, but this sheep had six babies.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't believe she has not kidded yet! I think she might explode. I can hardly wait to see how many she has.

Those 6 little lambs were adorable too SusieM.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

good gosh I thought that was Photoshopped!!!! I feel for her!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Geez. Looks like a mushroom. 
I'm cracking up at how happy she looks. Eternal optimism.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Someone mentioned this thread on another one. 

WELL ? ? ? ? Gosh.... 

Nothing yet??? Grief!!!

Paul


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

LaManchaPaul said:


> Someone mentioned this thread on another one.
> 
> WELL ? ? ? ? Gosh....
> 
> ...


*STILL WAITING...:grit: We can't believe she has gone this long. I think she's being spiteful, or waiting for the deluge of rain we are about to receive today. She still looks and acts happy, though. You all will be the first to know once she has them.*


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

man keep us updated!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Well if you are east of me have fun. I was going to take sis-in-law to class but instead someone is picking her up my yard is flooded the rain has just stopped here about an hour ago but with the ground so saturated the front is not draining off yet and a little worried about trying to get out to thre road. It was pouring for hours so be prepared! There are ducks swinmming in my front yard.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

> "This is why I worry when I have to work and my DH is home alone"


I SOOoooo know what you mean!!!

Also:
We bought a goat with a huge belly, (not quite that bad though) she had triplets, but still looked like she could have had three more. She was always that way, wide load, makes people look. So, wonder what her natural non preg belly state will be???


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

issylthesthlia said:


> I look like her NOW  Naw... not quite that bad-- just one for me, thank heavens!
> 
> She looks happier than I do, though-- how can something that big look that cheerful???


Issy,
I was only pregnant with one and actually measured 4 1/2 feet around...it was water...or all those dang green beans I ate....lol.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

"GOT HERD?"


Paul


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I can believe that this goat hasnt popped yet!!!!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

???!!!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

She hasn't kidded yet!? We need a new pic to see how much bigger she is now!


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

JediMom. How many did she have? 
And WHERE are the pictures???
Paul


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I'm betting that she is pregnant. You're welcome.

Caption: "I survived anorexia"

Caption: "What do you mean quads? I only did it ONCE!"

Caption: "Do these hornes make my butt look big?"


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe she just swallowed a watermelon??? Looking forward to baby pictures!!!


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Nothing yet?? LOL

Kitty


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

OHHH My did she unload yet!!!!!! WIDE LOAD ....I wonder if my little girl will get that big...


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

OK... I want an update:banana02: She looks SOOO happy in the picture... just can't stand it:walk:


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

oh my word - I was sure there would be news by now!!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

At this rate I think we will need a new pic of her, she has bound to have gotten bigger.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

uhmmmm... ?!


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Anything YET? Either way we need another picture


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

:grit: Still waiting for baby news....


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

come on she has had to of had them. HELP update us!!!!!!!


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

:bouncy: OK I am not going to let this thread die... until we get an update from JediMom Hope all is going well with the beautiful new doe.... she just looks way too happy to have any problems


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

whats the news?????? come on I can wait much longer here.


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*The news is: THERE IS NOTHING TO REPORT!! I'm sorry, folks. I am as anxious as anyone and so far, there is nothing. One positive note, though, she has bagged down a lot. Her bag is double what it was since last week. The weather seems to have hit a good pattern around here too. It will hopefully be soon. I am astounded it has been this long! I promise, you will be the first to know when she has them.*


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

AW SHAW; YOU DON'T SAY!!!!!! 

Well, she is true to the Doe Creed. All of HT has to be checking the thread every few minutes and Mom has gone almost completely crazy.

By now she must be immobile.

Best. Paul


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

LaManchaPaul said:


> By now she must be immobile.
> 
> Best. Paul


*You would think so, but no. She actually ran yesterday. Now, it wasn't real fast, but she did kick up some dust. That was a LOL moment too.* :rotfl:


----------



## BlsdMama (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL, I keep checking and checking this thread. I'm voting for only three and she's going to surprise us with just plain 'ole triplets. :nana:


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Can you get us pictures of her now? Has she gotten much bigger? I say she has 5 babies in there. I can not wait to hear and see the babies.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I say just twins. just for the fact im huge and am only having 1 lol. that poor girl. I feel bad for her. let us know the second labor starts so we can get nothing done around our areas and just sit with our eyes glued to the computer waiting for an update lol.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update! I wish you would have gotten a picture of the the running episode..lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! Just ... wow!

When she does have those babies, I think she's going to spurt them across the barnyard. Looks like "contents under pressure". Did you prop her up for that photo and she normally just lays on her back with feet feebly kicking in the air, or can she actually stand?


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Wow! Just ... wow!
> 
> When she does have those babies, I think she's going to spurt them across the barnyard. Looks like "contents under pressure". Did you prop her up for that photo and she normally just lays on her back with feet feebly kicking in the air, or can she actually stand?


*
LOL She stands on her own. She does waddle, though. 

After the "contents under pressure" comment, I think I will start wearing some sort of body armor outside. I would not want to be hit by a flying goat!! LOL :stars:*


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Can we see new pics!? I can not imagine how she must look by now!


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*I will try to get some taken later. It may be tomorrow before they are posted, though. *


----------



## simplyflow (Sep 19, 2007)

Weebles wobble...


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

NO WAY is that goat still full of babies - it's been FOREVER since you posted ... ackkkkkkkkkk

get with the baby making goat mumma


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*No pics yet, but I did move her from the goat yard into my backyard. She was just out there scratching the dirt. Do goats "nest" like that? I know dogs will scratch during labor, but I'm not sure about goats?*


----------



## simplyflow (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, I do believe they do...My girls always did that just before and some during labor...sounds like she's close!!! How exciting!


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

You know - I don't own or know anything about goats - but I have been watching this thread it seems like forever. She looked like she was about to burst ages ago. Surely she cannot keep them in there much longer. Skin only stretches so far doesn't it.

I am really curious as to how many babies she has tucked in there - LOL.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes they start "nesting" and some will become more "friendly" ( I had one to do this, would not let me touch her till a day or so before she went into labor, then she became glued to my side and talking to me.) They will look at their sides and make small sounds. 

Looking forward to seeing the herd that she produces. She is a very pretty goat. Did I miss somewhere along the line of what she is bred too?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Some of them do start digging digging digging. Mine did. Plus she would press her head against the wall and keep getting up and down.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

JediMom said:


> *No pics yet, but I did move her from the goat yard into my backyard. She was just out there scratching the dirt. Do goats "nest" like that? I know dogs will scratch during labor, but I'm not sure about goats?*


Did you use a crane or a forklift? :nana:
With my limited experiece, scratching the dirt is the sign of delivery, and like real soon. She wants you to check on her every two hours. Seriously, please watch her closely. Best. Paul


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

cant wait! best of luck!!1


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

gee wizz I need information. Is she having them Now?
Linda


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay hurry up goat. I wanna see those 6 little babies.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I am going nuts clicking on this thread every day!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Isn't baby watch fun.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Rockytopsis said:


> Isn't baby watch fun.


Yeah, if you like the bald look! (Pulling my hair out!)


----------



## oakwoods201 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am also pulling my hair out. Between checking out this thread several times a day and staying in the barn for hours at a time watching my own two expecting (any day now) mamas, WHEW! I am exhausted!


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Good Grief!!!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't even have a goat and I'm anxious to see how many. Didn't know goats had litters LOL


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Ok, I bet she is out playing with those babies and not sharing the good news with us.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I bet that mama goat wants to get to 2500 hits before she reveals what she has been holding in there - LOL.

Surely she cannot keep them in much longer - there can't be any more room.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

ann in tn said:


> I bet that mama goat wants to get to 2500 hits before she reveals what she has been holding in there - LOL.
> 
> Surely she cannot keep them in much longer - there can't be any more room.


Ok, we are past the 2500 hits. Now she can drop them anytime.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe she is going for 3000...won't take too long with everyone watching and waiting!


----------



## Annie's Mom (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been checking this thread for weeks now. I can't believe she is still carrying those babies. I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

I am just jumping for the news:bouncy: Just ca't wait!!!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Good grief, I just knew I'd get to the end of this thread and see some babies!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't have goats but I have been following this thread forever....

....will the anticipation pay off today??? LOL


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok we need a baby cam!!!! I cant take coming here and nothing. Im not a very patient person. Come on mom drop the kids already!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, I think someone needs to go give mom a great big hug and pop those babies out.
this is crazy. How could she be holding out still?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh come on~!! 
You know.. we are going to feel really silly if she is just a stretched out ol girl adn there's nothing in there at all..
And I am desparate for pics. I can only imagine what she looks like now!


----------



## MissMenagerie (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm going crazy! How much longer?!?!??!


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, now we have to have something. it has been to long. 

Please give us a update :grit:


----------



## mad_misky (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm starting to wonder if we're going to hear about a crater caused by a goat explosion on the news...


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I don't have goats either but this thread started 4-19. How long are goats pregnant? 
Anxiously awaiting


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Was it just a hoax?
Linda


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*UPDATE: NOTHING YET. I moved her back out to the "goat yard" where she has the little barn she is used to. She is laying down a lot and is getting a little friendlier. As unsocial as she is, that is a sure sign. She stood next to DD #2 last night and let her scratch her. 

Goats are pregnant 5 months, I believe. We have had her for 6-7 weeks now. You all think YOU are shocked she went this long???

I will contact Drudge once they are born. LOL *


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

mommagoose_99 said:


> Was it just a hoax?
> Linda



*Rosie has better darn well NOT be faking!! I will be highly PO'd. * :grit:


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

If she lets them "cook" in there much longer, they will come out 2mos old. LOL.

I cannot wait to find out how many she has been hiding.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

The anticiapation is just driving me nuts!!!:viking:


----------



## mad_misky (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmm...castor oil? Jumping jacks? Sneak up on her?

I'm dying, here!


----------



## mad_misky (Dec 15, 2006)

Hope you don't mind... I LOL'd it.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Can you give us another picture of her? How much bigger has she gotten? I mean the last bit is when they really grow. I would love to see he now.:bow:


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Poor momma. She must be so uncomfortable!!!


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

Ohhhhh Mad_Misky... tooo funny


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

OK... I feel like starting to collect bets, which may be illegal, for CrazyGoatGal, on how many babies will she really have. 1$ per kid...we can ask later what the address is, so she can make couple of more mortage payments  I say 3 from my side... Good night!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

This is pretty bad . I have been working in the Market Garden for 18 hours finally ate supper at 10:30 at night and I still have to come here to check on the goat before I go to bed. Sheesh. God knows I need my beauty sleep LOL.
Linda


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

I am hooked on checking also. LOL


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Another baby watcher here- and I've never had goats!


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

deleted wrong spot....


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I am getting new grey hairs here. LOL


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe she waiting for the 4th of July!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Minelson said:


> Maybe she waiting for the 4th of July!


Dear i hope not. I cant wait that long! 

Jedi can you go and let her know that she has many people waiting on her and to please releas her brood she has contained within her. I will be leaving next weekend and willnot be near a computer for atleast 3 days.


----------



## mad_misky (Dec 15, 2006)

So... did she mate with a bull or something?


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

myheaven said:


> Dear i hope not. I cant wait that long!
> 
> Jedi can you go and let her know that she has many people waiting on her and to please releas her brood she has contained within her. I will be leaving next weekend and willnot be near a computer for atleast 3 days.


*LOL DD went out to check on her earlier today and she pleaded with her: "PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE!!! You have no idea how many people are waiting on you to do something!!!" 

Trust me, folks, we are as anxious as you all are! 

I am heading out to take some more pics if she'll pose for me, that is*!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Whaddya mean.. "if she'll pose."? It is not like she is made for speed anymore..


----------



## Annie's Mom (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't wait to see new pictures!!!:bouncy:


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*Here are the newest pics. Disregard the date on them...I don't know what happened to that feature. *


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*BTW, squeezing her didn't work, and jumping out to surprise her just seemed to annoy her...* :rotfl:


----------



## Annie's Mom (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!! That poor baby. She has got to be SO uncomfortable. I sure hope something comes out of there real soon.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

WOW

She is HUGE. POOR baby. She looks like she is ready to have them also. How is he utter doing? Is she bagging up yet?


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*Yes, she has bagged up a lot this week. We are still prepared in case we have to bottle-raise one (or three, or six).*


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

JediMom said:


> *Yes, she has bagged up a lot this week. We are still prepared in case we have to bottle-raise one (or three, or six).*


 Yep I hope you are prepared.


----------



## shelleydar (Mar 2, 2008)

OH - MY - GOODNESS!!! I'm no expert but I have NEVER seen a doe that big!!! I hope for HER sake they come soon!


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

oh. OH. *OH!* She's ginormous! 
I thought for sure she must have had them by _now!_


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Now.. how do they actually get out?
I mean, I know how it works in a normal doe, but this is an extreme circumstance.
I visualize it like a crowd trying to get out one door only.
Wow. Wow. Wow.
What does DH think about this since this was his doing.. the buying of I mean


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Out of curiosity, did you name her "Wide Load" LOL????


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

How wide are your barn doors now?
hehe.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

my LORD my back hurts just looking at her. I have never seen a goat that big be for. get the gloves and bottles ready. Your about to have an instant herd!!!
You may need to go in and straighten out a few babies. keep the ky and buckets of hot soapy water ready. Can you squeeze out milk yet freely? can you check her ligaments? get a pic of her butt for all of us? yeah we all wanna see her rear and teats. I cant believe I just said that : 0


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!

There has to be a world record number in there!


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Well i sure hope she is going to have those babies soon, or she'll POP!:happy:


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Another thought "Goatzilla"


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Holy goat!!!!!!!

I think poking her once with a pin might give you a brood in an instant!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

ohhhh...it hurts to look at her! Give her a gentle scratch for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you ever see a pic of Kate Gosslin when she was preggers with the 6 babies? Your goat reminds me of that...

Please tell her to PUSH! :grit:


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh,that poor thing, I hope she makes it through ok.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

She looks like such a sweetheart, How Can she Be This Mean to make us all Wait?!!?!?!
Really, I know we are all praying for a safe delivery, SOON.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

I Declare!!!!!!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the OP needs to go to the barn with suit case in hand and inform this doe that we all are tired of waiting, that we think she is pulling our collective legs and that she is leaving and taking the computer with her, because OP has delayed a sea cruse long enough. 

Maybe this will get the show on the road. Remember the does code of honor will force her into labor.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I never seen a goat this big pregnant before! Although I have a friend that has a full size wether mix that almost looks that big.

I sure hope all the babies & momma do well during this delivery for you. I bet it's going to be soon, it has to be or she's going to run out of room in there.


----------



## BlsdMama (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know how much your dh paid for her, but I'll bet he got a heck of a deal. Instant herd for the price of one goat....


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I really thought that we would hear something today. I can not believe how content she looks.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

:grit:
*whine*
I wanna new pic. And an ultrasound. And... Pitocin. 

Oughta knit some goat booties. Hoovies? Whatever, just. Must. See. Babies. :grit:


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Sweet Goats said:


> I really thought that we would hear something today. I can not believe how content she looks.


:icecream: I tought the same as well. She has such a happy face


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh, never mind. NOW I see the pic. 
That poor girl. Looks as if she's about to create a new job... for a Pyr. 
Heh. Your own personal economic bailout.

Oooh... Bailout. Heh.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

That's just unreal!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Are they here yet?


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

NickieL said:


> Are they here yet?


*Nope. We are still waiting.* :shrug:


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

That ither got 4 in there or 5. Only seen 4 but that gal looks as maybe carring 5 younguns. 

Got hooked on this thread waiting to see if any babes yet.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I hope she has them when I come in from planting pumpkins tomorrow. 1/2 acre planted by hand. I will need cheering up.
Linda


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Just.... wow! What a goat!


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*We have two babies, so far. :bouncy::bouncy: A little doe and a little buck. DH doesn't think she done yet. She is not nearly as rotund as she was, though. I will post pics as soon as I am able. 

Momma is doing great too. She's quite a girl!*


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

She has to have more in there than just 2!!! Can hardly wait for pictures!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

*HipHipHurray*


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*I am actually relieved she waited until the weekend when my DH was home. The girls are both out of school and have kept a great eye on her. I just work around the corner and they knew to call ASAP, but I would not have been comfortable helping a goat as pregnant as she was alone!*


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Yay!!!! Glad she's doing okay.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

We NEED pictures, as proof.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

The next thing we are adding here is dairy goats... Now I'm wondering  I've become addicted to this thread like so many others... Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

whoopiiiii
GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Finally! Great news  Can't wait to see how many and pictures!!!!!! Keep us posted


----------



## shelleydar (Mar 2, 2008)

I bet momma is more relieved than all of us put together


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Joe123 said:


> That ither got 4 in there or 5. Only seen 4 but that gal looks as maybe carring 5 younguns.
> 
> Got hooked on this thread waiting to see if any babes yet.


One of our big Boers had 5 once. She got em all out too but she had them outside in an ice storm (her choice, still cant figure that one out) and lost all 5.


----------



## Tenn_Farmer (Jul 14, 2006)

I can't wait to see how many she has.

Tammy


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Cliff said:


> One of our big Boers had 5 once. She got em all out too but she had them outside in an ice storm (her choice, still cant figure that one out) and lost all 5.


Cliff ah man sorry to hear that happened. I've mostly seen ither 1,2,3 or 4 sometimes been borns but never 5 of yet. But the way that gal looked like she have maybe 5 in there belly. We new to goats but studying all we can because we think 2 of our doe is due in oct or early nov. Wife wants more goats,me well still thinking on that one. LOL


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*We will post pictures after Rosita is done. She appreciates your support and patience during this joyous time.*


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

YES!!! Glad all is going well!
I will be checking in all day for pics!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Is it still just 2 so far?


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

Whoo HOO!!! Yippeeeeee!!! 

Finally lol. I have to leave in a bit, hurry up and say how many were in there... It's gotta be more than just two... Unless they're huge...


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

When she's done poppin Rosita is going to look as proud of herself as she does in that first picture! And rightly so, after birthing a brood of 20...

Well, you know it won't just be 2!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh yippee!!!!
The most awaited birth in HT history...
Go Rosita!!!!!


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Hurrah Rosita...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Like everyone else, I'm waiting with bated breath....

C'mon, Rosie!


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Go Rosita!!!! Three cheers for Rosie!


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Minelson said:


> Is it still just 2 so far?


*
Yes, still just the two. And a correction: They are both bucklings. DH thought one was a doe, but upon further inspection, they are both plumbed the same way.*


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Well theres gotta be another 3 or 4 in there.... Hows momma?


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> Well theres gotta be another 3 or 4 in there.... Hows momma?



*Mom is doing great. She's a trooper.*


----------



## kierababy16 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well are they big babies or are they on the small side?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

OH the suspense is killing me.


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*Nothing new to report. I have to go to work now, so I will update later.*


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope she is not done ! Cant wait for pics!


----------



## mad_misky (Dec 15, 2006)

Bah! Work can wait! Stay here and give us minute by minute updates! ;-)


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

mad_misky said:


> Bah! Work can wait! Stay here and give us minute by minute updates! ;-)


 I agree, darn work always gets in the way.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet Goats said:


> I agree, darn work always gets in the way.


That's what I was thinking! I hope she doesn't have a long shift...:icecream:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

By the time you posted jedi mom I would expec her to have delivered teh after birth and if not lubed up and gone in some mmay be tangled. I said 2 just foe the fact im measuring 10 weeks ahead and am only having 1 baby lol. update us when you get home and check on her.


----------



## oakwoods201 (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats, Rosita and human family! I am soooo relieved that they are her and everyone is doing fine.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats on the babies. Can't believe only 2 so far. Would think be more unless it was due to them being bucks she carried.


----------



## mad_misky (Dec 15, 2006)

No updates yet?


----------



## mad_misky (Dec 15, 2006)

No updates yet?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Had one last year that looked like that - was expecting twins or better. She just had one large buckling. Had one this year that I was worried was carrying quads and she just had two.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

We are needing an update and pictures very very badly


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*Well, folks...The suspense is over. She just had twin bucklings. They are both good-sized boys. One is a little larger than the other. We have checked her and can't feel anything else in there, and she is acting normal, and relieved! She was waiting for me at the gate this morning, her regular routine, waiting on breakfast. The boys are eating well and pooping normally. I think I'll name them D-Day and Norman-D. 

DD #2 took these pictures yesterday. They are not the best, but she is hoping to get some better ones of the boys today. I had to include the funny one of Rosie. She looks so gleeful!!! LOL * :dance:


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Those young guys must have been stretched out instead of curled up inside of her LOL. I just knew she had at least 3 in there........

Glad she and the boys are doing well. I bet she feels very relieved.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Rosie is laughing at all of us. "TeeHee, kept you all in suspense" Those boys are beautiful, looking foreward to more pictures of them. The names are very fitting.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Very cute boys!! Rosie looks like she laughing at all of us.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Those look like really big babies.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh I'm so glad the boys came ok - amazed to think 2 of them took up so much room 

YAY for Rosie  thanks for all the updates .... 

now what post will I stalk


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

awwww adorable


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Pretty babies. I am glad everyone is ok.
Linda


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Great pics...mama is laughing at us for sure!!!  They are nice, healthy big boys! Congrats


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Love the pictures of them. Momma looks like she is laughing at us or saying HAHA only 2 not 4.. LOL.. 

Them boys sure are pretty an big. Congrats on them long with glad to know all went great. Hope we have babies here later on..


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep, I too think she's laughing at us! So glad everyone's healthy & it's over for you. Adorable little bucks & cute names.


----------



## mad_misky (Dec 15, 2006)

They must've had a card table set up in there.


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

If goats could giggle or chuckle... That's what that mama is surely doing. She sure had us fooled lol. Great looking babies, congrats!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I think if I were Rosita, I'd be laughing to have those stretching-out lazy boys out of there!

Congrats on two healthy bucklings and a healthy mom! They're just as cute as can be!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

mad_misky said:


> They must've had a card table set up in there.


:rotfl: that made me laugh!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats! Glad all went well!


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

JediMom!!! What a beautiful little family!!! Rosita and the boys look SOOOO happy! Congratulations:dance:


----------



## Annie's Mom (Jun 2, 2009)

Aww, they are precious little boys!!! And I love the names. I sure am glad the suspense is over and momma and boys are doing well.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

she does look releived and very happy.
the boys are just sooooo cute,and their names are fitting.
I'm glad for you.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I am still in shock that there were only two. They are two adorable babies but man.

Congratulations on those happy healthy babies and mom.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

JediMom... When not working... we are all looking forward to couple more pictures!!!


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Love the tri-coloring.
Congrats on the new babies. 

we want after picts of the belly though......


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

WOW I messed up


----------



## sondream acres (May 29, 2009)

JediMom said:


> This is why I worry when I have to work and my DH is home alone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love to see pictures of the babies please


----------



## Annie's Mom (Jun 2, 2009)

Sondream acres--- go to page 7 of this thread. They are such cuties....


----------

